# Ram Air V



## Docjim (May 8, 2015)

I have never seen one of these. Anyone have any pictures and some information on them.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Inside A Ram Air V - High Performance Pontiac


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is a great story about the RA V that was installed by Royal to "test" the engine. 1969 PONTIAC GTO Ram Air V- Bill & Rita Schultz

You can now buy an aftermarket set of heads, intake, & exhaust manifolds.

McCarty Racing Ram-Air V Heads - High Performance Pontiac Magazine

mccarty-racing and DCI Ram Air Five Heads - DCI Motorsports

And here is a great article on Pontiac heads that covers factory and aftermarket options. Techtips - Cylinder Heads Performance Guide for Pontiac V-8 Engines


----------



## Docjim (May 8, 2015)

Great info guys! This things must have been stout but it was mentioned it was not very streetable.

I watch street outlaws and "The Crow" that is number one on the 401 list is a Pontiac with a Pontiac engine. I wonder if this is the engine he used for a base?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The RAV engine needed cubic inches to be impressive on the street or street/strip.. An old friend N of FT Worth had a RA5 headed 434 in his '69 Judge. It would have really been an impressive ride if it had a 480 cubic inch short block with lightweight rods and pistons and decent sized roller cam. 20 years ago, when it was built, it was very hard to find anything other than the oem RA 5 cam. Thank goodness McCarty has stepped up with the new heads, will make for some interesting builds.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Great info on an engine that is little known. Thanks to all for the great info!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Justin "Big Chief", the owner of the Crow, posts on the PY forums. He is running an IA2 block and aftermarket heads. No Ram Air V stuff. His displacement is not really huge, either.....I believe under 500 CID. That Tempest of his really hooks up and goes, though!


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

He runs a 492. Makes me laugh cause I have a 492. Not even in the same area code when you compare.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very expensive, and impressive. The sort of stuff that dreams are made of.

Thanks guys for all the reference links.

I've been sort of tangentially aware of the repro heads from McCarty, how are they coming and are they really available now? What's the price tag?

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

maktope said:


> He runs a 492. Makes me laugh cause I have a 492. Not even in the same area code when you compare.


I'd say put a couple of turbos on there and you'd be close but if you don't have an IA II block the fun wouldn't last long. They are expensive but I think the hobby as a whole is extremely fortunate to have people innovative and passionate enough to cast aftermarket blocks and heads for an "extinct" engine family. If my budget allowed you can bet I'd have one of these monsters between the frame rails of my GTO! :reddevil:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> ... I think the hobby as a whole is extremely fortunate to have people innovative and passionate enough to cast aftermarket blocks and heads for an "extinct" engine family.


Amen to that! :thumbsup:



> ...If my budget allowed you can bet I'd have one of these monsters between the frame rails of my GTO! :reddevil:


There's hope for you yet!!! atriot:

Bear


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

*DCI RAV Heads*

Some think the DCI heads are better than the McCarty heads. I have no idea. ?

DCI MOTORSPORTS RAM AIR V HEADS!!! - PY Online Forums

http://forums.maxperformanceinc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=773691&highlight=dci+rav+heads


----------

